# pilkka / iva



## Gavril

Onko merkityseroa näiden välillä?

Esimerkkejä:
_

Tämä elokuva kuuluu pilkka_/_iva_-_lajiin_.

_Hän pilkkasi / teki ivaa lätäkköön pudonneesta miehestä.

Pilkkaan / ivaan kuuluu usein jäljittely ja liioittelu._


K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Esimerkeissäsi sanat tuntuvat vaihtokelpoisilta. Tosin pitäisi sanoa: _Hän *pilkkasi* lätäkköön pudonnu*tta* mies*tä*._

GOM


----------



## hui

Pilkka on mielestäni "yksinkertaista ja suoraa", iva sen sijaan "älykkään vihjailevaa" (esim. esittämällä päinvastaista).

pilkata, tehdä pilkkaa, ivata, [nykyään harvoin:] tehdä ivaa

_ Elokuva on satiiri(nen)?

_ _Hän pilkkasi lätäkköön pudonnutta miestä.
Hän teki pilkkaa lätäkköön pudonneesta miehestä.
_(Hän ivasi / teki ivaa ei mielestäni sovellu tähän.)

_ Pilkkaan / (ivaan) / satiiriin / ironiaan kuuluu usein jäljittely ja liioittelu.

_


----------



## DrWatson

hui said:


> Pilkka on mielestäni "yksinkertaista ja suoraa", iva sen sijaan "älykkään vihjailevaa" (esim. esittämällä päinvastaista).


I agree with hui. There is a slight difference. Also, Kielitoimiston sanakirja supports this point of view:

*pilkka* väheksyvä, halveksiva, usein naurettavaksi tekevä puhe tai muu menettely, pilkanteko, iva, irvistely. _Jumalanpilkka_ Jumalaan kohdistuva pilkka. _Tehdä pilkkaa jksta, jstak. Pitää jkta, jtak pilkkanaan_ pilkan, pilkkaamisen kohteena. _Joutua pilkan kohteeksi. Sai osakseen pilkkaa._

*iva* ylimielinen, halveksiva tai verhottu pilkanteko, ironia, satiiri. _Joutua ivan kohteeksi. Hienoista ivaa sisältävä pakina. Oli kohtalon ivaa, että – –._


----------

